# Simple Savory Spritz/Sprays for Turkey?



## brandonb (Nov 26, 2009)

Turkey is in the smoker. Brined it in Tip's brine and did a light rub of butter, pepper, garlic, and paprika. I want to spritz it however all of the spritz I have seen are sweeter (apple juice, cider vinegar, etc.) and my wife doesn't like sweet turkeys (will be a little sweet with brine). 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a savory spritz?

Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2009)

One thing that you can tell your wife is that she will never taste the spirtz on the bird for it will absorb into the bird so it will also burn away it is just to moisten the bird for afew more minutes and will burn away. I used that same stritz on everything I smoke and it works well for me. Look at tips brining recipe and I think there is a spirtzing recipe with it too. I looked and there is it's
apple cidar vinagar 4oz
apple juice 8oz 
whiskey 2oz
water 6oz


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2009)

Tip has a spritz that goes well with his brine


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr Pepper and Rum will add a bit of sweet and keep it dark.


----------

